# Libnodave mit ACControl oder PLCsim?



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine ersten Versuche mit Libnodave machen. Da ich im Büro und zu Hause jedoch im Moment keine CPU für Tests zur Verfügung habe, hätte ich mir gedacht, ob sich Libnodave vielleicht mit der SPS-Simulation ACControl oder PLCSim (wohl eher nicht) verbinden kann?
Würde es evtl. funktionieren, wenn ich in der virtuellen SPS einen Ethernet CP einbaue und diesen über Localhost anspreche?

Mir geht es dabei erstmal nur darum, Werte aus der SPS (DBs oder Merker) auszulesen.

Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## afk (1 Oktober 2006)

Mit ACCONtrol und ISO over TCP müßte das funktionieren, kannst Du ja mit der Delphi-Demo aus libnodave und der ACCONtrol-Demo einfach mal testen. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2006)

Hey Klasse, hätte nicht gedacht dass das so auf Anhieb funktioniert. 
Ich habe in der Station einen CP eingefügt und diesem die IP 127.0.0.1 zugewiesen. Das  Ganze dann mit der testISO_TCP.exe (ist diese mit Delphi kompiliert?),von libnodave auf der IP 127.0.0.1 laufen lassen, und er kann mir zumindest die Werte aus dem DB6 auslesen.
Alles in Zusammenhang mit der Demoversion von ACCONtrol; die Software scheint ja wirklich etwas umfangreicher zu sein als das doch recht eingeschränkte PLCsim.


----------



## afk (2 Oktober 2006)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das  Ganze dann mit der testISO_TCP.exe (ist diese mit Delphi kompiliert?)... laufen lassen ...


Nein, die testXYZ.exe sind alle C-Programme für den ersten Funktionstest, die außerdem aufgrund der zuschaltbaren Debug-Ausgaben besonders hilfreich sind, wenn es mal nicht funktioniert.

Die Delphi-Demo ist das Programm NoDaveDemo.exe im Unterverzeichnis .\DelphiComponent\Demo. Die hat im Gegensatz zu den testXYZ.exe ein Windows-Frontend, und Du kannst frei bestimmen, was Du aus der SPS lesen willst, und kannst außerdem auch Werte in die SPS schreiben.


Gruß Axel


----------

